# New jar



## ajohn (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got this one.Man I like those colored ones.This would be yellow amber I'm guessing


----------



## ajohn (Jan 21, 2009)

Could see the amber streaking a little better.Had to fight for this one


----------



## woody (Jan 21, 2009)

It doesn't look like the correct lid for the jar.
 Is it a screw band with a glass insert???

 What did you pay for it?


----------



## ajohn (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey woody,No definitely not the right insert,but it is the right band.I've got a few crown inserts somewhere in a box,but I don't think I have a amber one.Red Book does not say anything about amber inserts.
 Paid $86.00 with shipping.


----------



## woody (Jan 21, 2009)

That's about the going price for those.[]


----------



## Stardust (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi AJ that is a nice one.[] Hope all is well....


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi ajohn,  call me a nervous nellie or an eternal pessimist , but....  I'm a little concerned about the amber streaking in your second photo.  Usually, if the color is uneven and it's "real", it's in swirls.  This looks a bit splotchy.  Awww, I hate to do this, but are you absolutely certain this is not one of those "heat-stained" jars?  I ask because there has been a lot of them showing up, especially on eBay - and the sellers don't always tell you.  Plus, this seems to be done more on Canadian jars than anything else.  For your sake, I hope it's the "real thing" and you got a real bargain, but I have a funny feeling about this one.  -Tammy


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah I hate to agree but Kyle from Canada pointed this out about this jar I bought in Tennessee.  Luckily it was only $9 but I should have known since it was unlisted in that style and color in the red book even though there are real amber Crown jars.... still the color in yours looks less fake than mine.  Some real ones are listed as sediment? brown.....


----------



## ajohn (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Tammy,
 That was my concern also.Before I bid I studied the sellers photos very carefully and was able to pick up the swirling effect.Then I just kinda trusted my instincts.
    I would appreciate your input after these photos.Anthony


----------



## ajohn (Jan 23, 2009)

Please excuse my ugly concrete hands


----------



## woody (Jan 23, 2009)

Yours looks like the real deal, Anthony, in my opinion.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah I'd have to say I'm wrong about yours but unfortunately Kyle, "Insulator's Rule" was not wrong about mine.  It looks more like the one's here at Bob Clay's web site:

http://www.home.earthlink.net/~raclay/irradiatedfruitjars.html


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2009)

HI ajohn,  I think your jar is OK  The picture of the bottom almost looks like a baffle ring.  What do you think the mark is?  RED Matthews


----------



## ajohn (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Red,
 I really didn't take notice till now.If I didn't know better and was a little less expierenced, I'd have mistaken it as a pontil mark.The inside of the ring is smooth,but the outside of the ring is sharp and rough enough to cut a finger.Then I checked my other Canadian jars and found them to be pretty much the same.I guess when we spend long enough in a trade,we see and analyse every detail.I know when I'm walking on a piece of concrete I can pretty much tell how old it is, where the cement was mined, and I always try to figure out how many finishers were on the job.Cool,I'm not weird! Thanks,Anthony


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Anthony, the swirls in the bottom look promising & I see maybe a little in the jar photo.  I'm encouraged too by the fact that of all the items your seller was selling, this was the only one in an unusual color.  He also had some that were good candidates for "heat staining" if he were so inclined.  While that's no guarantee you've got a real thing, my "doubt-meter" is hedging down a bit.  You're the one with the hands on here, and you're the one that knows whether it "feels right".  If I had it in my hands and still had any shred of doubt about it, I'd take a non-serrated knife and scrape a bit inside the lip area (shouldn't harm the glass, but it'll go through a coating).     -Tammy


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello again ajohn;  I don't know if you realize what a baffle valve is.  I think I will put together a blog for my homepage - because it concerns me when people think the mark is the result of the settle blow cycle in an ABM machine using the press and blow process to create the jar.  A lot of jars get listed on eBay where the seller calls it a pontil mark.  I know and realize that sometimes the valve face can get hot enough to cause glass to stick to it. The result of this can cause glass pulls outside the valve circle.  
 Tell me if you want more information on this.  
 It is covered some in Bill Lindsey's pages: http://www.sha.org/bottles/index.htm  - and in the Press and Blow descriptions, if I remember right.  I remember that his discription referred to the mark as a pusher rod.  Now I have to go back and see if that is still the same wording.    RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi again,  Something else in this thread that puzzles me.  The idea of changing glass color with heat, trips my pin-ball-machine.  I am sure we all know about the SCA and its' cause.  I know that some glass colors can by accomplished by the process of irradiation.  I am interested in what colored yours [ cobaltbot ].  Do you have a clue?  I am under the impression that color change has to have a material in the batch to make the change happen.  If anyone knows about this criminal act of fraud - I would like to learn more about it.  RED Matthews


----------



## ajohn (Jan 24, 2009)

Tammy ,did the knife thing.........All glass.
 Red,You bettcha,I love reading about how these jars were made!
 I'd also like to find out about the heat thing.      Thanks,Anthony


----------



## ajohn (Jan 24, 2009)

Tammy ,did the knife thing.........All glass.
 Red,You bettcha,I love reading about how these jars were made!
 I'd also like to find out about the heat thing.      Thanks,Anthony


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Anthony, I'm so glad to hear that - I personally think you got a great deal on it.  Perhaps a lot of other potential buyers were a little doubtful on its authenticity too & you were able to swoop in & nab it - nice job!  As for the heat thing, there are some sellers primarily in Canada and selling primarily Canadian jars (there are exceptions) where they coat the inside of a clear or light aqua jar & set it with heat.  Still, it is a coating and can be discovered with the knife test.  Here's a recent eBay auction where the seller didn't disclose the process until asked a direct question: http://cgi.ebay.com/YELLOW-AMBER-BEAVER-FRUIT-JAR-WITH-ORIGINAL-LID-QUART_W0QQitemZ310113924096QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item310113924096&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

 I sure hope that buyer read the updated auction...  -Tammy


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe I am just a skeptic, especially when it comes to eBay.  EBay does seem to protect the seller in that since we can't tell who the buyers are, we can't warn them that they're about to make a big mistake.  In spite of all that, there are bargains to be found - and I know there are Crown jars out there in colors not listed in the Redbook.  For example, this one I have to call light cobalt:


----------



## Stardust (Jan 24, 2009)

*Wow,* that's was really interesting.......
*a little detective work here and look what you all find...*
*nice work everyone.. [] [] [8D] []
*
*Disclosure!....*
*It should be right up front!*
*Dirty business will come right back at those who don't disclose...*

*Nice Jar and I love the color AJ!* [8D]


----------



## Stardust (Jan 24, 2009)

I like crowns, I want to be a Queen for a day!
 anyone remember that show?...
 I was very little my mom watched it...


----------



## ajohn (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Star, I've gotta say that participating in this forum has been a great adventure!
 Not only has it ignited a thirst for learning,(a very lazy part of my life)but also has played an important part in my social healing.By the way,nice hearing from ya!
 Tammy,Nice jar!How many cobalts do you have?Did you see the last one Greg S. sold?
 That was a real beauty.
   By the way, have you ever heard of a Crown amber glass insert?


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 24, 2009)

Tammy, I didn't realize you were talking about a completely different fraud - very informative.

 Red, its an effect of irradiating glass containing selenium.  Read the link on my post from Bob Clay (very knowledgeable jar guy)


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Anthony,  I've never seen an amber insert for a Crown jar, but the could exist.  You could use a plain amber improved insert if you wanted the consistency in color, or a clear Crown would do the job (that's what's on the blue one above).  As for other cobalt jars we have, just a couple of Johnson & Johnson gauze jars - not hugely exciting, but within our budget!  Apparently, my photo is to big to upload here, but here's the link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarsnstuff/2717162042/in/set-72157612005043575/   The only other one we have that qualifies as "cobalt" in my book is the 1971 repro midget you see 3rd from left on the top shelf here:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarsnstuff/2335952584/in/set-72157612005043575/    The last 4 jars on the 4th shelf are all Standard wax sealers, with 3 of them in shades of blue.  However, no shade of cobalt there, I'd have to say "cornflower" "sky" and "Ball blue"  -Tammy


----------

